# So why not more Baitcaster LH retrieve guys?



## Talonman

So why not more Baitcaster LH retrieve guys?

I am right handed. When ever I use a open face spinning rod, I use my left hand to retrieve. I believe this is the norm for most right handed dudes.

But when we move over to Baitcasters, so many right handed retrieve guys go over to the dark side, and order a right hand retrieve reel.

I don't understand why.

When you cast your rod, you use your right hand. So, when fishing with a bait caster, and using a right hand retrieve reel, you must take the time to switch the pole over to your left hand, before starting your retrieve.

Not me...

Simply cast, and reel in left handed, with no pole hand-off.

So what is the deal. Why do so many of you right handed people go for the mandatory pole hand off on every cast, before starting your retrieve? 

It strikes me as such a shame to be '*born right*', but act is if you were one of the less fortunate! :devil:

It also is creating a supply problem finding LH retrieve baitcasters, when they correctly should be the more common reel made.


----------



## robertj298

It makes sense but in actuality it takes me no time at all to switch the rod to my left hand. The rod is switched before my lure hits the water.


----------



## Talonman

I suppose it's not that big of a deal, but your still left with your weak hand on the pole, and your stronger hand only turning the reel.

Best hope to catch your big one on an openface, to put your strongest hand forward on the pole then.

I wonder if salt water bait caster dudes tend to go for LH retrieve reels?

I can't imaging pulling a tuna in with your left hand.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Talonman said:


> So why not more Baitcaster LH retrieve guys?
> 
> I am right handed. When ever I use a open face spinning rod, I use my left hand to retrieve. I believe this is the norm for most right handed dudes.
> 
> But when we move over to Baitcasters, so many right handed retrieve guys go over to the dark side, and order a right hand retrieve reel.
> 
> I don't understand why.
> 
> When you cast your rod, you use your right hand. So, when fishing with a bait caster, and using a right hand retrieve reel, you must take the time to switch the pole over to your left hand, before starting your retrieve.
> 
> Not me...
> 
> Simply cast, and reel in left handed, with no pole hand-off.
> 
> So what is the deal. Why do so many of you right handed people go for the mandatory pole hand off on every cast, before starting your retrieve?
> 
> It strikes me as such a shame to be '*born right*', but act is if you were one of the less fortunate! :devil:
> 
> It also is creating a supply problem finding LH retrieve baitcasters, when they correctly should be the more common reel made.


Traditionally there were no LH retrieve models only RH retrieve casting reels. Funny that on one hand (pun inntended) you are advocating RH people to switch and on the other hand you are complaining that the supply is too tight already...Hmmm.


----------



## Talonman

Good trivia on the baitcasters, i didn't know that.

Just was having some fun. 

I do find it odd though.

I am correct in saying LH retrieve is the most common for right handed people with spinning reels, aren't i?

I think that is true anyway.

People feel free to reel with whatever hand ya like. Don't mind me!!


----------



## 9dodgefan

I've never understood it either. I grew up with LH spinning reels so it was just natural to use a LH baitcaster. I would much rather pull with my stringer hand, and reel with the weaker. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap

The reason being when you are flippin jigs or worms that the retrieve is on the right side so it doesn't catch the line when u go to flip...other than worm rods all mine are left handed retrieve.


----------



## leeabu

I guess that I am just a traditional guy.

Most fishing reels are suspended from the bottom of the rod, since this position requires no wrist strength to overcome gravity while enabling the angler to cast and retrieve without changing hands.[7] The baitcasting reel's unusual mounting position atop the rod is an accident of history.[7] Baitcasting reels were originally designed to be cast when positioned atop the rod, then rotated upside-down in order to operate the crank handle while playing a fish or retrieving line.[7] However, in practice most anglers preferred to keep the reel atop the rod for both cast and retrieve by simply transferring the rod to the left hand for the retrieve, then reverse-winding the crank handle.[7] Because of this preference, mounting the crank handle on the right side of a bait casting reel (with standard clockwise crank handle rotation) has become customary, though models with left-hand retrieve have gained in popularity in recent years thanks to user familiarity with the spinning reel.[10]


----------



## Shad Rap

I'm not sure I believe that...if that's the case then casting rods handles are molded wrong for when u flip the rod upside down...so u are saying they were orginally made to flip the rod over and reel backwards?..I think its just a personal preference...you learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## stak45dx1

I also agree that LH reels make more sense for right handed people.... cast and crank, no wasted motion. I also wish it were easier to find LH models, but sometimes when reels are on sale all they have left is the LH models, so sometimes it wrks out to my advantage.


----------



## Mr. A

I started out fishing with a right handed spinning reel, all my current spinning reels are right handed. However, last year when I for my baitcaster it was right handed, I looked like a toddler chucking a bowlingball when I casted it. Not to mention working the rod felt unnatural.

I switched to left handed with a baitcaster and was in business!

The one advantage I see for me to have a left handed baitcaster is that at no point during the casting am I out of position to set the hook. I've seen guys cast right handed and the miss fish because they were switching the rod from right to left. Some people say they switch while the bait is still in the air, but if your flipping, pitching, or need to cast to an exact spot that won't work at all.


Mr. A


----------



## leeabu

So you are assuming the origional baitcast rods had the modern trigger handle???


----------



## Shad Rap

I thought of this as I was typing my last reply...I do have some with molded rubber handles that are probably over 30 years old...I mean how far back are we going?..to cane poles?..I'm not saying your theory is incorrect at all or isn't true...I've never heard of such a thing before...what about the people that wind backwards and upside down with a spinning reel?..lol...where do they fall into this?..like I said u learn something new everyday.


----------



## pppatrick

last year i had that same idea. "why don't i use left hand retrieve casting reels?". purchased a lower end pinnacle platinum on ebay for super cheap just to test the theory. i have since given that reel away, which kind of says it all.

it was so incredibly awkward. from hook setting to retrieving lures. hell, even spooling the reel was incredibly awkward. i still don't understand why. as most, all my spinning gear is left hand retrieve.


----------



## BMayhall

Heres an Idea work out your left side. Its not a big deal at all. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap

I guess it matters what some people consider a right handed or a left handed reel...a reel that winds on the left is a right handed reel right?..I only do left hand reel myself...just feels to damn weird the other way...lol.


----------



## leeabu

Shad Rap said:


> I thought of this as I was typing my last reply...I do have some with molded rubber handles that are probably over 30 years old...I mean how far back are we going?..to cane poles?..I'm not saying your theory is incorrect at all or isn't true...I've never heard of such a thing before...what about the people that wind backwards and upside down with a spinning reel?..lol...where do they fall into this?..like I said u learn something new everyday.


Not my theory! It comes from Wikopedia. That does not make it gospel but it is the best explaination I have come across so far.


----------



## Bassbme

First off, It's exactly as Robert said. I switch the rod from right to left hand during the cast. It's second nature and I don't even realize I am doing it. It's also just as natural to move the rod from my left hand to my right, to make another cast. If a person wants to call it wasted motion, that's fine, I have no problem with that. But there is no wasted time. 

Secondly ..... There are distinct advantages to switching hands. The first advantage is one that the OP evidently doesn't understand, I know he was just having some fun, but saying ..... "Best hope to catch your big one on an openface, to put your strongest hand forward on the pole then." is flawed from a mechanics standpoint. 

When I switch hands, I end up with the reel in the palm of my left hand when I start my retrieve. My hand is in a power position, holding both the reel and the rod at the same time. My hand and forearm are parallel with the rear grip of the rod. I'm not holding just the rod handle as a right handed person that is using a left handed reel hand would be. And my hand isn't on top of the rod, it's beside it. I am in a much more powerful position for a hook set, than a right handed person using a left handed reel. Also... my hand is closer to the rod tip. Granted, my hand may only be a couple of inches closer to the rod tip, but it gives me more leverage over someone whose hand is behind the reel. . 

The second advantage..... at least for me is..... I can turn the reel handle a lot faster with my right hand, than I can my left. I'd imagine that would be the case with anyone that is right handed. If I can reel faster I can get the slack out of my line faster to make a hook set, and I can control potential slack line during the fight more quickly. Also my strong hand is on the reel handle for those times when I really need to winch a fish out of cover. To the OP...... yes right handed tuna fisherman use right handed reels because they have to winch in the fish, and their right hand is more powerful. 

As far as the explanation given regarding flipping? I do all my pitching and flipping with a right handed reel. I hold the rod in my left hand the entire time. I rarely have the line catching on the reel handle when flipping, and never when pitching. When you're flipping you should be controlling the line with your off hand through the entire flip. If I'm flipping water shallower than two feet, I never touch the reel handle until it's time to set the hook. If you're having a problem with your line catching on your reel handle while flipping, it's a mechanics problem that is easily cured with a little practice

As far as the spinning gear thing goes, my only explanation as to why it feels far more comfortable to reel (at least for me) is that the reel is mounted below the rod.


----------



## Talonman

Shad Rap said:


> I guess it matters what some people consider a right handed or a left handed reel...a reel that winds on the left is a right handed reel right?..I only do left hand reel myself...just feels to damn weird the other way...lol.


No...

With a left hand retrieve openface, or baitcaster, the reel is on the left.

I do have a quantum baitcaster in good shape that has a right hand retrieve.

I would love to swap it with another dude for the same level of quality in a LH retrieve baitcaster.



Bassbme said:


> There are distinct advantages to switching hands. The first advantage is one that the OP evidently doesn't understand, I know he was just having some fun, but saying ..... "Best hope to catch your big one on an openface, to put your strongest hand forward on the pole then." is flawed from a mechanics standpoint.
> 
> When I switch hands, I end up with the reel in the palm of my left hand when I start my retrieve. My hand is in a power position, holding both the reel and the rod at the same time. My hand and forearm are parallel with the rear grip of the rod. I'm not holding just the rod handle as a right handed person that is using a left handed reel hand would be. And my hand isn't on top of the rod, it's beside it. I am in a much more powerful position for a hook set, than a right handed person using a left handed reel. Also... my hand is closer to the rod tip. Granted, my hand may only be a couple of inches closer to the rod tip, but it gives me more leverage over someone whose hand is behind the reel.


Understood! 
And a good reply I might add.


----------



## buckzye11

The L handed retrieve is really catching on among right handers. At LBF we sell them at a 50/50 ratio.
I started out spinning with my L hand and it just seemed natural to reel with my L when baitcasting... to each their own, but if i try using a R handed reel, it's like trying to throw a football with my left... it just dosent work and is awkward. My right hand is always palming the reel and i use my left as a lever when casting... trigger goes between middle and ring finger. For the R handed retrieve guys... if it works why change, like Bassbme said he has a system that works good for him, trying to switch at this point for him would be like relearning tying shoes, with no noticeable advantages.
I think this topic will always be a debate among fishermen... whatever works for the individual using the combo is the best.


----------



## Bassbme

This is something I was wondering about, and since Buckzye brought it up, I'd like to ask you right handed people that use left handed reels, a question. Buckzye said he ends up palming the reel with his right hand. How do you get your hand in a palming position after you make a cast? You must have some kind of funky holding the rod with your left hand while moving your right hand to the side of the reel. Unless of course you have figured out how to make a cast with your hand palming the reel? If that's the case you're a WHOLE lot better than I am. LOL


----------



## buckzye11

The only 2 places the trigger rests when im fishing is in between my middle and ring finger or in between my ring and pinky. So yeah i guess i palm it the entire time(dosent make me any better). When i cast, i thumb the spool with a bent thumb... i wish i had an illustration for you). All the casting power comes from my left hand(the lever) which gives the rod its speed to make the cast. My right hand is just there to follow through and thumb the spool.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Although I've never been deep sea fishing, the larger baitcasters and larger fish you'd probably want to crank with your strongest hand(right)? I'm thinking Tuna etc here. Smaller fish/reels I like the LH retrieve as well. Made the most sense to me. Cast and do my twitching with my strongest and most accurate arm(right). My first baitcaster was RH retrieve and it was super awkward after a lifetime of LH retrieve spinning reels. I was asking the same questions as OP! To each their own.


----------



## jaximus

bassbme has it correct from my point of view.

for spinning rods, when jigging/casting/fighting a fish, mostly all of the action is imparted via my right hand. my left hand turns the crank to pick up loose line. even when fighting a fish, its mostly pumping with the right hand while collecting line with the left.

for baitcasters, you do a lot of straight reeling, spinnerbaits, cranks (mild pumping action). you want your better hand on the crank. i cast rod in the right and swap to left handed rod holding for retrieve. 

my $.02


----------



## JohnPD

All of my baitcasters are left hand retrieves, and I'm right handed.


----------



## Mr. A

Bassbme said:


> This is something I was wondering about, and since Buckzye brought it up, I'd like to ask you right handed people that use left handed reels, a question. Buckzye said he ends up palming the reel with his right hand. How do you get your hand in a palming position after you make a cast? You must have some kind of funky holding the rod with your left hand while moving your right hand to the side of the reel. Unless of course you have figured out how to make a cast with your hand palming the reel? If that's the case you're a WHOLE lot better than I am. LOL


I just stood up in my office and casted a fake rod so I could answer this. 

When I cast (right handed) the trigger is between my middle and ring finger with my index finger straight along the OGF and under the reel. (My index finger and middle finger look like a gaffe at this point.) Leaving my thumb to push the release and thumb the spool.

After a few more fake rod casts I figured out that the trigger moves between my ring and pinky finger, at the same time my index finger slips off the rod and wraps around the front of the reel in the palming position and my left hand grabbing the knob.

Lastly, I know there is a rhythm to my casts which I don't pay attention to, hence my need to stand up in my office and act like I'm casting.

The advantage for me is simple. No matter how big or strong the fish is its pulling against my strong arm, the rod and reel will do the same amount of work regardless of what hand It's in, so the only place for a disadvantage IMHO is reeling left handed. No disadvantage at all really if you pull pull the rod up and reel down assuming you need to wench a fish in. Also I don't have any effect on the direction of my cast by changing hands while the bait is in the air, and I'm never put of position should I get bit immediately on contact.

The best example I can come is this. Tie on a buzzbait and cast aiming for a small target at at about 3/4 of you max distance. I can do it easily, even with wind , still hit the target and never allow the bait to sink.

How do you do that of you switch the rod from one hand to the other? Either the bait strays in the air, or it goes under on contract. Either way you miss the area you wanted to cast or could loose a fish that immediately bites on reaction then spits it out.

I'm NOT saying it cannot be done, just saying my reasons for being a righty using a lefty baitcaster.

Mr. A


----------



## leeabu

OK so here is the ultimate answer!!! I learned on my fathers old RH Ambassadeur 5000. I don't wish to switch. Therefore right hand retrieve is best!!!!!

Any one who learned on a left handed can rightfully argue left is best!!


----------



## lordofthepunks

when it comes to fishing... I don't have a weak arm/hand... be versatile... it pays off...


----------



## papaperch

I would cut off my left arm to ambidextrous ............... Been RH my whole life used right handed baitcasters for 60 of my 66 years. These last 6 years I switched to the left hand retrieve bait caster.. Made me mind up I was going to get used to it and did. Still suffer an occasional relapse now and then.

Next to giving up smoking it was the hardest mental habit I ever tried to break. Just seems more efficient to me.


----------



## RJohnson442

I started RH but was borrowing all of buckzye11's poles when we went out after a week or so I changed all my poles to LH started driving me nuts using multiple poles with the retrieve on either side so I gave in. I'm a righty for everything else.


----------



## Shad Rap

JohnPD said:


> All of my baitcasters are left hand retrieves, and I'm right handed.


Same here.


----------



## BG Slayer

i can cast both sides and i dont have to do the "DREADED HAND OFF"


----------



## Dovans

Had a right handed casting rig. Choppy waters and it fell into the drink. Didnt even slow down. Learned using LH casting rigs, and feel comfy with it. Certainly can cast using RH rigs. Just prefer LH.


----------



## Bassbme

I guess my definition of palming the reel and everyone elses is different. For me palming the reel is just as it sounds. The reel is in the palm of my hand. All my fingers are in front of the trigger. Pinky to middle finger are under the rod, index finger is over the rod and in between the rod and the nose of the reel. Thumb running up and over the side of the reel angling towards the center of the reel between the line eye and the spool. You can barely see any of the reel. 

As far as the bait changing directions while in the air because I am switching the rod from one hand to the other.......... huh? The bait stays going in the direction I cast it in, unless I want to change its direction. Buzz baits going under the water? Again....... huh? I can have it moving the very second it hits the water, and probably do it no differently than a right handed person that uses a left hand retrieve reel.

As I said in an earlier post. I use a right handed reel for flipping and pitching, and I hold my rod in my left hand the entire time. And palm the reel the entire time. If there would be a disadvantage to switching hands, it would be in flipping and pitching. But I over came it very easily. It actually feels awkward to try and flip or pitch right handed for me now. 

I clearly don't understand the advantages that a lot of people are seemingly gaining by using a left hand retrieve reel. It's like anything though. To each their own.


----------



## Talonman

BG Slayer said:


> i can cast both sides and i dont have to do the "DREADED HAND OFF"


I like this post! 

The "DREADED HAND OFF"


----------



## TIC

I'm a lefty (fishing that is). I retrieve both spinning and baitcasters with my right hand and never have to hand off. It just seems natural to me.

Interesting observation about righties (handed that is). Most lefties eat with the fork in their left hand and pick up a knife and cut with their right hand. They do not switch off to cut a piece of meat. Most righties eat with the fork in their right hand, but switch it to their left and pick up the knife with their right hand to cut. Then they sit the knife down and switch the fork back to their right hand. I could never figure out why they do this. It seems so much more efficient to not switch hands....

Maybe its some kind of left brain/right brain thing.


----------



## robertj298

BG Slayer said:


> i can cast both sides and i dont have to do the "DREADED HAND OFF"


I can cast with one hand and eat with the other


----------



## privateer

I use LH baitcasters as grew up using spinning reels and reeling with left hand. When i purchased baitcasters, it was logical to stay with left hand retrieve AND i can cast with my strong arm and begin retrieve immediately w/o shifting rod. Lots of the musky fishing guys i know use LH so that the heavy lures do not have a chance to sink as they can begin retrieve immediately. Unfortunately the line counters i use on lake erie for walleye only came in RH retrieve but not really a problem since we don't cast for walleye in the central basin - its all about trolling...


----------



## REEL GRIP

This argument could go on forever.
I been at it 50 years,
and if you gave me a right handed reel
today, I would sell it tomorrw


----------



## mck1975

JohnPD said:


> All of my baitcasters are left hand retrieves, and I'm right handed.


I'm in the same boat. A little odd at first, but by the 3rd cast it was no big deal at all.


----------



## robertj298

I guess if you aren't very coordinated using a left hand retrieve reel is OK but I can have my reel palmed in my left hand before my lure hits the water. I imagine I could reel with my left hand, I could probably learn to write left handed or throw a baseball left-handed but why?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## papaperch

> I guess if you aren't very coordinated using a left hand retrieve reel is OK but I can have my reel palmed in my left hand before my lure hits the water. I imagine I could reel with my left hand, I could probably learn to write left handed or throw a baseball left-handed but why?


My father was a southpaw. At about 32 years old he lost the use of his left arm. Till the day he passed his handwriting looked like a child's first attempt at script. He loved baseball and was a helluva pitcher but he couldn't throw at all with his right arm. I know because I watched him try many times. Since he had to use his right arm for everything. The only sport he was good was Indian arm wrestling. He put down much larger guys with ease. He also was a great fisherman and had to use a right hand retrieve on everything.

I am glad I have a choice. Ultimately people will use what they are most comfortable and familiar with. Regardless which side has the most convincing argument.


----------



## Talonman

robertj298 said:


> I guess if you aren't very coordinated using a left hand retrieve reel is OK but I can have my reel palmed in my left hand before my lure hits the water. I imagine I could reel with my left hand, I could probably learn to write left handed or throw a baseball left-handed but why?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I guess us uncoordinated people will just have to continue to cast right handed, like you do, but opt not to include the wasted motion of 'the quick pole hand change' before our lure hits the water. 

I think you should take your superior method of the 'fast handed pole switch' and use it on spinning reels too. Right hand retrieve all the way! Only good things could come out of it for the more coordinated people such as yourself. 

Just to keep the record straight, we are the correct ones - We cast right handed, and reel left. We just refuse to also include wasted motion of the pole hand-off on every cast, for no good reason. You can make it sound as little of an inconvenience as you like, but the bottom line is, it still is just wasted motion.

Your strong hand on the pole, and weaker hand on the reel is correct.
You are supposed to let the reel do the work, not your strongest hand...

If us left hand retrieve bait-caster guys are to get an official label, I would prefer it not to be an un-just name like the uncoordinated.
I think a more accurate name would be 'Efficiency Experts' :Banane26:

Cast right handed, and reel left handed FTW!


----------



## rustyfish

I have no clue.

I am left handed. I have to switch the handle to the right side of an open face. If not then I am incapable of using the reel. I also use right hand bait casters.
The left hand holds the rod and the right hand reels with both types. Its the only way I could imagine fishing.


----------



## rustyfish

You could always just hold it upside down and reel backwards, this shows that you are a true master fisherman. I like to do this when people are watching just to show them how good I am. LMAO


----------



## Talonman

rustyfish said:


> You could always just hold it upside down and reel backwards, this shows that you are a true master fisherman. I like to do this when people are watching just to show them how good I am. LMAO


Outstanding idea!


----------



## Mr. A

Talonman said:


> Just to keep the record straight, we are the correct ones - We cast right handed, and reel left. We just refuse to also include wasted motion of the pole hand-off on every cast, for no good reason. You can make it sound as little of an inconvenience as you like, but the bottom line is, it still is just wasted motion.
> 
> Your strong hand on the pole, and weaker hand on the reel is correct.
> You are supposed to let the reel do the work, not your strongest hand...
> 
> If us left hand retrieve bait-caster guys are to get an official label, I would prefer it not to be an un-just name like the uncoordinated.
> I think a more accurate name would be 'Efficiency Experts' :Banane26:
> 
> Cast right handed, and reel left handed FTW!



Every once and a while someone takes the point you want to make and posts it nice and neat!

The only thing I would add to this post is that the same argument applies for those that cast left handed then reel with their right, without the almighty and fish producing "pole hand off!"

Maybe it's the fact that we use, not ignore/defy, physics that makes us uncoordinated?

I do believe we must not have the coordination of those that is the pole hand off method, I mean, I have to keep the reel in on hand to thumb the spool and control the length and direction of my fast. They can do all that while switching hands! Unless they have to sacrifice distance and accuracy to pull off the pole hand off? Nah, that would prove our point..... That can't be it. 

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman

You are so correct...


----------



## Bassbme

Boy am I glad I decided to get involved with this thread. If I hadn't, I wouldn't have found out that the last 33 years I've spent using bait casting reels, have been spent doing it completely wrong. If that's not bad enough, I just found out that I've been ignoring and defying physics for those same 33 years. 

Thankfully..... after reading a couple of recent posts in this thread, I've come to my senses I'm going to sell all of my right handed bait casting reels, and put the money towards replacing them with left handed ones. At first I thought about seeing if I could sucker some poor misguided sap into trading me their left handed ones for my right handed ones...... but I realized that would be stupid. I mean who in their right mind would want a right handed reel, right?

So..... I've got 5, Shimano Curado 200B's..... 3 Shimano Castaic 200's, 1 Shimano Castaic 200SF, and 1 Shimano Citica 200D, for sale. They're all right handed reels so I doubt I'll be able to get much for them. Ya know....... on second thought, I'm not going to sell them. I'm just going to scrap them. Oh man I just thought of something........ I have a bid in on E Bay for another Shimano Castaic 200SF...... gosh I hope someone out bids me..... I'd hate to waste the money on the reel and shipping when I'm just going to end up scrapping it, anyhow. 

Hey guys?...... What kind of reels should I get. I probably don't want to get crappy Shimano reels again, do I?. I probably should get a Lew's Speed Spool Tournament something or other...... any idea what kind of line I should use guys? I have heard of this great line called mono filament....... think I should get some of that? Oh and I bet I should replace my rods too. I probably don't have the correct ones...... you know...... base on physics and what not. 
How about lures guys?........ what kind of lures should I get. I want to do this the right way, ya know.

Tell ya what....I changed my mind. I'll keep what I have. You guys keep what you have.


----------



## Mr. A

Bassbme said:


> Boy am I glad I decided to get involved with this thread. If I hadn't, I wouldn't have found out that the last 33 years I've spent using bait casting reels, have been spent doing it completely wrong. If that's not bad enough, I just found out that I've been ignoring and defying physics for those same 33 years.
> 
> Thankfully..... after reading a couple of recent posts in this thread, I've come to my senses I'm going to sell all of my right handed bait casting reels, and put the money towards replacing them with left handed ones. At first I thought about seeing if I could sucker some poor misguided sap into trading me their left handed ones for my right handed ones...... but I realized that would be stupid. I mean who in their right mind would want a right handed reel, right?
> 
> So..... I've got 5, Shimano Curado 200B's..... 3 Shimano Castaic 200's, 1 Shimano Castaic 200SF, and 1 Shimano Citica 200D, for sale. They're all right handed reels so I doubt I'll be able to get much for them. Ya know....... on second thought, I'm not going to sell them. I'm just going to scrap them. Oh man I just thought of something........ I have a bid in on E Bay for another Shimano Castaic 200SF...... gosh I hope someone out bids me..... I'd hate to waste the money on the reel and shipping when I'm just going to end up scrapping it, anyhow.
> 
> Hey guys?...... What kind of reels should I get. I probably don't want to get crappy Shimano reels again, do I?. I probably should get a Lew's Speed Spool Tournament something or other...... any idea what kind of line I should use guys? I have heard of this great line called mono filament....... think I should get some of that? Oh and I bet I should replace my rods too. I probably don't have the correct ones...... you know...... base on physics and what not.
> How about lures guys?........ what kind of lures should I get. I want to do this the right way, ya know.
> 
> Tell ya what....I changed my mind. I'll keep what I have. You guys keep what you have.


Wow, did you get your butt hurt or what? That post has to be in the top 10 posts for infantile knee jerk reactions I've read on her in a while. Wonder how many of the other ones are yours too? Hmm....:screwy:

But let's clarify a few things here. Your equipment (which is very nice, and much more expensive than mine) is just fine, great even, for fishing. But it doesn't make you a fisherman any more then my kids Halloween costume makes him a power ranger. I'll assume you posted that just to show us a thing or two about how much more expendable cash you have than us.

Next, I'm not sure you understand the point being made here. It doesn't matter if you use a left or right handed reel. It's the pole being changed from one hand to another during or after the cast that we can't make sense of. (You haven't helped that cause by the way) being right handed or left handed doesn't matter either. Nor does it matter which hand you retrieve or cast other type of reels. We are talking about casting and retrieving with a baitcaster, and our point is that we feel casting and retrieving should be done with opposite hands. Otherwise you waste efficiency, accuracy, and potentially fish.

Now, if you want to continue this feel free to tell us how you cast step by step; compare it to how we cast, then show us how yours could be better using the "hand off" with all other things being equal. Remember what hand you use, dominant or not, does not matter. Give us a good reason why our beliefs that the "hand off" is not as efficient (and in my case not as accurate or controlled) are misplaced.

Then after this p*ss*ng match is over we can meet up and compete in casting challenges (like playing PIG in basketball) to put the issue to rest. If you can prove me wrong I'll eat crow, but will you?

Mr. A


----------



## robertj298

[QUOTE=

Next, I'm not sure you understand the point being made here. It doesn't matter if you use a left or right handed reel. It's the pole being changed from one hand to another during or after the cast that we can't make sense of. (You haven't helped that cause by the way) being right handed or left handed doesn't matter either. Nor does it matter which hand you retrieve or cast other type of reels. We are talking about casting and retrieving with a baitcaster, and our point is that we feel casting and retrieving should be done with opposite hands. Otherwise you waste efficiency, accuracy, and potentially fish.

Gosh I was just thinking. Maybe you should talk to Kevin Van Dam. He is probably the best professional bass fisherman in the world. He probably makes 1000 times more casts than any of us so just think how inefficiently and inaccurate and how many potential fish he is missing out on by casting right handed and retrieving right handed.


----------



## Mr. A

robertj298 said:


> Gosh I was just thinking. Maybe you should talk to Kevin Van Dam. He is probably the best professional bass fisherman in the world. He probably makes 1000 times more casts than any of us so just think how inefficiently and inaccurate and how many potential fish he is missing out on by casting right handed and retrieving right handed.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right. Think how much better he'd be if he just changed up his style, just a little!
> 
> 
> Mr. A
Click to expand...


----------



## lordofthepunks

this is a dumb argument... bassbme, KVD, and RobertJ are right... not saying people who have been using left handed reels are wrong but this "wasted motion" nonsense being spouted by people for which it does not make a difference are only arguing this because they were too lazy to build a dominate casting and reeling hand with both appendages... they wanted a short cut, so they took it...

here is some advantages that some of you aren't thinking about...

wanna talk about efficiency? how bout distribution of work? the "hand off" allows both arms to work throughout a day rather than your strong arm doing literally everything except reeling (which is the easiest thing)...

if you were doing it right from the beginning, which is left handed spinning reel, and right handed bait caster, than you don't have a week arm... 

right handed BC reels are also cheaper, more readily available, and more diverse when it comes to gearing... 
maybe someone who is stuck on left handed reels wants to try a different technique, like burning rattle traps over grass beds, but the manufacture he is used to doesn't offer a high speed reel in a lefty... what happens? compromise... compromise just isn't that good of an idea in fishing...


in the end... do what feels comfortable to you.... sometimes I amaze myself with that "handoff" because I don't even notice im doing it... anyone who fishes as much as I do for as long as I have can make any fishing motion 2nd nature, just because its awkward to you and not easy for you doesn't mean its not easy for me...

you wouldn't tell a switch hitter in baseball that he is wrong for being able to hit from both sides of the plate just because you tried it and you couldn't do it...


----------



## buckzye11

I saw a guy on youtube that has tiny deformed arms... he casts with his neck and reels in with his tiny arm, all while holding the rod with his neck... ii wonder if hes doing it correctly?


----------



## lordofthepunks

buckzye11 said:


> I saw a guy on youtube that has tiny deformed arms... he casts with his neck and reels in with his tiny arm, all while holding the rod with his neck... ii wonder if hes doing it correctly?


his name is clay dyer... he is a good guy and does things regularly that most of us wouldnt even think was possible....


----------



## Bassbme

First off Mr A.... as far as your top ten all time infantile posts comment. Evidently you don't read your own posts, or the posts that you quote and wholeheartedly agree with. If you want to call my post childish, that's fine. I just get a little upset when someone that clearly doesn't have a clue or any understanding of the mechanics of a cast or holding a fishing rod after the cast, tells me that I am doing it incorrectly. Or when someone uses phrases like "the almighty and fish producing "pole hand off!" or challenges my understanding of physics. So if you want to use phrases like "butt hurt" have at it. But you may want to look in the mirror before you post something like that in the future.

As far as describing my casting motion is concerned. If you had read any of my earlier posts in this thread, you'd probably have a pretty good idea of it. Since I basically described it entirely. Evidently you must think that when I cast I switch hands immediately, and let the spool run wild while I slowly switch the rod from one hand to another. That's not the case at all, the exchange is quick and efficient, and takes place just as the bait is ready to touch the water. I thumb the spool almost the entire time. Or in the case of long casts, I don't have to thumb the spool the entire time, because I have my reel set up right, and I have a lot of experience with a bait casting reel.

Judging by one of your earlier posts where you mentioned the bait changing direction during the cast as a result of switching hands, you clearly don't understand that I can actually move my left hand to the rod to make the switch, instead of moving the rod across my body to my left hand. Just so you understand.... I move my left hand to the rod. If I want to steer the lure while in mid air, I'll move the rod. I'm curious if you even know that you can actually throw a curve ball cast? 

You described how you hold your rod, just as I did when I described what palming a reel actually is. Rest assured that your description of palming a reel, isn't what palming the reel is. Based on your description of your casting motion, your hand is behind the reel, and gripping the handle of the rod. Your rod may be in your "strong hand" but it is not in a strong position. If you want to talk physics .... your hand is further from your rod tip than the position my hand is in after the "almighty and fish producing pole hand off". That gives me more leverage. It's physics. I'll gladly give you an example to explain my point. 

Lay two objects of equal weight, but of different lengths on the ground side by side. Now grasp each object on one end and try to lift the other end of the object off the ground. Which is easier to lift? Of course you may be one of the people that think using a longer fishing rod gives an angler more leverage..... if that's the case, then you don't understand physics. 

Getting back to how I hold the rod after a cast. Go back and read my post defining what palming a reel, actually is. You can also go back to my first post in this thread, and read about hand position and hook set power. Actually go back and read all my posts in this thread and I pretty much laid out all the advantages of switching hands. If you want to call gained advantages, wasted motion. That's fine. It's wasted motion to you, because you don't understand the mechanics side of it.

In your one post you implied that you use physics to your advantage. It's clear that you don't. I have 33 years of experience with bait casting gear, and at least another 12 years on top of that in fishing. I feel it safe to say that I understand things that pertain to fishing better than you, simply based on that experience. After all.... you don't understand the need for a what you so fondly like to call a "hallelujah" hook set. While I do. 

As far as me listing my equipment..... I'm not a fool Mr A. I know having nice equipment doesn't make me any more of a fisherman than you or anyone else for that matter. And it certainly doesn't mean I have expendable cash. I don't have kids so I spend my money on fishing equipment. I listed them to add comedic affect to my post. Guess you didn't think it was funny. Sorry about that. 

And lastly ..... as far as you wanting to challenge me to a game of casting Pig, and then eating crow? Tell you what Mr A ...... you bring the spices and assorted condiments that you like, and I'll bring the beer for you to wash it down.


----------



## lordofthepunks

nice job bassbme...

those physics you speak of are levers and fulcrums... they effect everything, efficiency, power, leverage and balance....

palming the reel gives you a mechanical advantage...


----------



## Photog

I'm "that guy" who casts right handed, switches hands before the lure hits and reels in right handed...with a spinning reel.


----------



## pppatrick

anybody have high cholesterol or high blood pressure before i add the butter to the popcorn.


----------



## Mr. A

Okay bassbMe, I took your advice and read your posts. You did describe the things you state that you did.

Your first post talks about how you "palm" the reel. We'll ignore the second post where you're apparently being tongue in cheek and stating that those that cast differently than you "must be a whole lot better" than you. Your third and last post again talk about how you palm the reel correctly but I don't? The only noticeable difference between your "palming" the reel and mine is that I leave my pinky behind the trigger; which coincidentally does not give you the "few inches" farther toward the tip that you claim. the rod lays under my arm just like it does for you, and my hand is in the same are of the rod as yours, and yes very little of the reel is actually showing at that point, hence the reason I would assume for the term "Palming" but I'm sure I have that wrong too, right?

Also, a longer rod gives the fish more leverage, I know the physics of it, so lets not get into rod length since it's a moot issue here anyway, along with how much closer your hand is to the rod tip since it's likely not appreciable anyway.

So from what I gather you are stating that casting and retrieving with the same hand is better and the rest of us are wrong for casting with one hand and using the opposite hand to reel. Does that about cover the gist of your disagreement with me/us, whomever? 

Go ahead and answer that, gotta leave for now, but when I get some time later on I'll finish my thoughts and answer any new questions that come up here....


----------



## Photog

pppatrick said:


> anybody have high cholesterol or high blood pressure before i add the butter to the popcorn.


ooh save some popcorn for me, I think this is gonna get good...


----------



## Mr. A

Ok, I'll finish up with this.

I too must cast with my left and then reel with my left when I have obstructions in my way, I just don't choose to do that regularly.

KVD switches hands, but how many pro's don't?

Lastly, if you break this whole problem down, equal everything out and assume all things are equal then your style and my style achieve the exact same thing, right? If they achieve the exact same result but I do it without changing hands then changing hands is not NEEDED to get the wanted result.

So, at least in my mind, changing hands is wasted motion, it creates one more step in the process for things to go wrong.

I'm not saying that you are wrong for casting the way you do, like I said I have to do it from time to time; I'm saying that the additional step you take to casting isn't critical and opens you up to a greater chance of problems. 

Factories gain efficiency by removing unneeded steps in their processes. That's just what I have done with my cast.

But hey, of you'll bring the beer, I'm up for some pig and fishing!

Mr. A


----------



## Shortdrift

I can cast and retrieve either left or right handed. That goes for baitcaster (my favorite), spinning or spin casting. The only one that is strictly left hand retrieve is when I am fly fishing. Being able to cast right or left handed can allow you some difficult presentations much easier.


----------



## Talonman

lordofthepunks said:


> this is a dumb argument... bassbme, KVD, and RobertJ are right... not saying people who have been using left handed reels are wrong but this "wasted motion" nonsense being spouted by people for which it does not make a difference are only arguing this because they were too lazy to build a dominate casting and reeling hand with both appendages... they wanted a short cut, so they took it...
> 
> here is some advantages that some of you aren't thinking about...
> 
> wanna talk about efficiency? how bout distribution of work? the "hand off" allows both arms to work throughout a day rather than your strong arm doing literally everything except reeling (which is the easiest thing)...
> 
> if you were doing it right from the beginning, which is left handed spinning reel, and right handed bait caster, than you don't have a week arm...
> 
> right handed BC reels are also cheaper, more readily available, and more diverse when it comes to gearing...
> maybe someone who is stuck on left handed reels wants to try a different technique, like burning rattle traps over grass beds, but the manufacture he is used to doesn't offer a high speed reel in a lefty... what happens? compromise... compromise just isn't that good of an idea in fishing...
> 
> 
> in the end... do what feels comfortable to you.... sometimes I amaze myself with that "handoff" because I don't even notice im doing it... anyone who fishes as much as I do for as long as I have can make any fishing motion 2nd nature, just because its awkward to you and not easy for you doesn't mean its not easy for me...
> 
> you wouldn't tell a switch hitter in baseball that he is wrong for being able to hit from both sides of the plate just because you tried it and you couldn't do it...


I met the husband of KVD's cousin 4 weeks ago in Michigan, on vacation.
He told me KVD is a great guy, and visits them quite often. He was fishing out of a Ranger. Anyway, KVD most likely started before LH Baitcasters were made. But old habits are hard to break. Good ones, or bad ones!

Point one: how bout distribution of work? No matter how you slice it, the work you do in a day will be less, that if you were also to include 'The quick pole hand off' on every cast. This is a valid concern.

Point two: if you were doing it right from the beginning, than you don't have a week arm... *Everybody has a weaker arm.* 
It comes from doing most things using your dominant hand. I believe this is scientific fact.

Point three: right handed BC reels are also cheaper, more readily available, and more diverse when it comes to gearing...
The price thing is correct, and I blame the right handed people, that opt to use 'The quick pole hand off' on every cast. It is there fault, due to us majority of RH people, not reeling left handed. As far as gearing goes, I just bought a LH retrieve baitcaster in 7:1:1, so I have not been able to find a gear ratio made only for RH reels. You may know of one... I don't.

Point four: you wouldn't tell a switch hitter in baseball that he is wrong for being able to hit from both sides of the plate
No I wouldn't, but a switch hitter in baseball does not try and change sides of the plate, after the ball is in flight, like 'The quick pole hand off' dudes do, after their lure is in the air...


----------



## REEL GRIP

Any tournament fisherman should get a 
5 pound bonus for using a Right Hand Reel.
Two casts/min..= changing hands 2000 times
in 8 hrs. Do the math. Thats a lot of extra effert.
I got in the fishin buisness by making things easier
and more comfortable.
I'm gettin carpel-tunnel just thinkin about
use'n a Right Hand Reel


----------



## Bassbme

Mr A...... of course I stated the things I said I did. There's no reason for me to make stuff up. I never once said my way was the right way. I explained the way I did it, and explained my reasoning for it. As for my second post in this thread. It wasn't tongue and cheek at all. It had to do with hand and thumb position during the cast. Not my hand position after the cast. Your hand position on the reel is evidently the same throughout the entire cast. If that is the case, then there is no way that your hand and thumb is in as comfortable of a position as mine is during a cast. And your thumb certainly isn't in the same position to control the spool. You can't get your hand in the same position as mine is without changing the position of your hand on the reel. At least not the way you described holding your rod. 

You guys that keep dwelling on this changing hands thing as if its some huge amount of extra work is a joke. It's no more work or wasted motion than it is when you move your hand to the reel handle. Of course you're not going to think that's true. You guys are the ones that are saying you're doing it right, and everyone else is doing it wrong. And the only thing you have to stand on is a change of hands. It's a joke.


----------



## Talonman

Then use it with spinning reels too.


----------



## Photog

When i cast with my right hand my follow through takes it across my body (I guess you could call it a side arm motion) I then hold the pole left handed and reel right handed. I'm 46 and have been doing this for 30 + years so for me, it is what it is. If I changed now it would be messy.....
I can honestly say I can't think of a time when this method would have cost me a fish, but then again, it is natural for me.


----------



## Mr. A

REEL GRIP said:


> Any tournament fisherman should get a
> 5 pound bonus for using a Right Hand Reel.
> Two casts/min..= changing hands 2000 times
> in 8 hrs. Do the math. Thats a lot of extra effert.
> I got in the fishin buisness by making things easier
> and more comfortable.
> I'm gettin carpel-tunnel just thinkin about
> use'n a Right Hand Reel


Bassbme, your right, you never said the way I cast is wrong. In return I've gone out of my way to say the same to you. Went as fas as telling you I have to fast like you when there is something in my way too. I won't argue the "you guys" statement since is too general and you specifically posted to me by name.

I admit that the point I was trying to make was a small one, and was initially brought forth as part of the discussion. I manner intended to start a forest fire with such a small point. But you've now argued your beliefs about your side of the discussion by backing it up with how long you've been fishing, passive aggressive statements, and some general "chest thumping." I Dan only come to the conclusion that you've done so because you think your right and I'm doing it wrong. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong about that too?

However, I was definitely wrong about one point for sure; you knew exactly what I was talking about with the idea of wasted motion, just look at your comment in your last post. You say its a joke; but REEL GRIP did the math for us and it looks like it proves my point rather well. It's a small point, but a point none the less.

I'll end my posting about this point with this post thanks to REEL GRIP showing is the math, and my disdain for having to constantly repeat myself.

Hope to see you on the water someday, I'm gonna hold you to that beer!:beer:

Tight lines,

Mr. A


----------



## robertj298

REEL GRIP said:


> Any tournament fisherman should get a
> 5 pound bonus for using a Right Hand Reel.
> Two casts/min..= changing hands 2000 times
> in 8 hrs. Do the math. Thats a lot of extra effert.
> I got in the fishin buisness by making things easier
> and more comfortable.
> I'm gettin carpel-tunnel just thinkin about
> use'n a Right Hand Reel


Actually anyone should get a 5 pound bonus for using their casting arm to hold the rod to retrieve with. Look at how much more work your right arm gets when its used to not only cast with but retrieve with. Try working a jerkbait with the same arm your casting with. To a casual fisherman they may not notice it much but to those of us who fish 8 to 10 hours at a time, believe me it makes a difference


----------



## jlami

Go with what your comfortable with.


----------



## privateer

jlami said:


> I seen a real nice Disney Princess combo at Cabelas today. It plays a cute little song everytime you cast. I think it even came with a tutu!


Do they make that in a line counter version?


----------



## jlami

This entire argument has been absurd from both sides! People have different styles. The right way to do it is the one you are comfortable and confidant with. 
Thats why I use Walmart spinning combos and out fish the majority of you knuckleheads. I bet its because I spend more time casting and less time arguing stupid stuff on the internet... You know if it were late November/early Dec. And we were waiting on some ice, this thread might make sense... Either go to work or go fishing... 



Bassbme said:


> BTW.......... no beer on the boat. If you want to drink beer while fishing, you'll have to do it while sitting on shore, or while sitting in someone elses boat, because it won't be on mine.


 BBM you have been thumping your chest... Regardless of why you do it or what point you are trying to support there is no justification. You have made a continued attempt to make someone feel inferior by referencing your gear... You really are making yourself look pompous... Now I know from your recent comments, constant attempts to floss your gear, and feeble references to pro anglers that confidance is not something you are familiar with, but if you keep buying fancy gear you'll find something that fits. Further more maybe you should quit fishing and find something that you are really good at so you can build a little confidance and not feel the need to display your belongings on the internet so people might think you're cool. I would suggest maybe golf, theres plenty of high $ items and snazzy outfits you can buy that make you real good at that! 


On the other hand (oh no I'm switching hands!) 

Mr. A. I have some Eucerin for you to put on that burn. But then again you don't need it because you will be sitting on the shore drinking beer and fishing efficiently... I know you personally and consider you to be a good friend, but I am boggled at why you would engage in a battle of the wits with unarmed men. You are much better than that. Not to mention your point is weightless too. Your style does not put more fish in the cooler than anybody elses. It just ensures that the cooler stays full one way or the other. Every 5 minutes you either put an empty beer bottle or a fish in it. I will say that your method of not switching hands does make it easier to drink beer because you don't have to juggle the pole and the beer back and forth, you simply retrieve with your pinky while grasping the bottle firmly with the rest of your left hand. I just realized that is why you are not a fan of the hallelujah hook set too, every time you've tried it you dumped beer all over yourself! 

Disclaimer: I have never witnessed Mr. A. Drink alchohol on the water. Only in the water. But I have seen him engage in a completely pointless argument as if he were inebriated on more than one occasion...

Really this whole thread turned into a cluster of garbage! I could go on and on and on about how rediculous your argument is too but I won't because this has already taken too much time away from my online fishing lessons...

Just make sure you guys put your Pullups on the right way this morning. I don't think mom packed an extra pair of clothes in case you have an accident.

In the mean time I am going to put some raw bacon on the end of a rattle trap and suspend it about 36" below a bigger bobber and troll for morons... I think there is a shortage on ogf lol!

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lordofthepunks

I never saw anyone bragging about his gear.... its not like bassbme is rocking daiwa steez and loomis nrx rods... saying you are using shimano reels, is just that... its not like they are superior reels... plenty of actual expensive reels to brag about..


2ndly... people who argue that they "can out fish most knuckleheads with Wal-Mart gear) cant.... I will use this analogy.... your gear represents your commitment... there may be fisherman out there that have the gear that don't know what to do with it... HOWEVER... there are VERY FEW people out there who have serious game that would use inferior equipment... in fact, I don't know a single one....

the analogy comes into play when talking about mechanics and tools.... most novices think craftsmen tools are as good as it gets.... you go into any real mechanics shop and they are using snap-on and mac tools.... craftsmen tools are cheap and true professionals don't use them....






on a side note, only because the question was posed.... I happen to be personal friends with a lot of elite series guys, a few who are megastars but im not going to drop names, I have in the past and its just lame... I don't know a single guy who uses left handed reels exclusively.... im sure there are a few but the percentages are small....




I just want to finish by saying... when it comes to this, just do what is comfortable to you... nobody cares.... its when phrases like "we are right and everyone else is wrong" hallelujua hook sets" "bass catching hand off" are used, people get offended... nobody likes being told they are doing something wrong especially by someone who likely has absolutely no credentials to tell you so...


----------



## lordofthepunks

REEL GRIP said:


> Any tournament fisherman should get a
> 5 pound bonus for using a Right Hand Reel.
> Two casts/min..= changing hands 2000 times
> in 8 hrs. Do the math. Thats a lot of extra effert.
> I got in the fishin buisness by making things easier
> and more comfortable.
> I'm gettin carpel-tunnel just thinkin about
> use'n a Right Hand Reel


how long does that exchange take? likely 1 to 2 tenths of a second.... (during a period where something else is happening, like lure flying through the air, which, by most accounts cannot be saved)

wow... your right... I got to figure out how to get that extra 1.5 minutes back throughout the day... (that is time that cannot be recovered anyway unless you can figure out a way to keep your lure in the water and working during lure flight"


----------



## jlami

lordofthepunks said:


> how long does that exchange take? likely 1 to 2 tenths of a second.... (during a period where something else is happening, like lure flying through the air, which, by most accounts cannot be saved)
> 
> wow... your right... I got to figure out how to get that extra 1.5 minutes back throughout the day... (that is time that cannot be recovered anyway unless you can figure out a way to keep your lure in the water and working during lure flight"


Hey man, If I'm burning buzzbaits that is potentially two more casts that could have resulted in the days big fish!

Just being a smart ellic. lol


----------



## jlami

lordofthepunks said:


> 2ndly... people who argue that they "can out fish most knuckleheads with Wal-Mart gear) cant.... I will use this analogy.... your gear represents your commitment... there may be fisherman out there that have the gear that don't know what to do with it... HOWEVER... there are VERY FEW people out there who have serious game that would use inferior equipment... in fact, I don't know a single one....
> 
> the analogy comes into play when talking about mechanics and tools.... most novices think craftsmen tools are as good as it gets.... you go into any real mechanics shop and they are using snap-on and mac tools.... craftsmen tools are cheap and true professionals don't use them....


Some things are stated for nothing more than humor. Thank you for extending the laugh by displaying an inability to decipher the difference. Not to mention most people on here are novice fisherman at best... We all take our hobby seriously but we have other priorities than persuing stardom on the Bass Trail. Not saying that there is anything wrong with that dream, in fact I hope it works out for ya. But yes I can and have outfished most of these knuckleheads with a Walmart spinning combo. If you doubt me just ask them.

However, you have started to make a valid point for me, thank you for the blatant display of open mouth insert foot. Many of us have never seen that before but when I'm done we will all have a prime example, and if you chose to comprehend, a light bulb should go off. Ready? Ok, pay real close attention so you understand. I know this may be difficult for you but I'll go slow and you can always review until you understand.

If you give a professional mechanic a set of Harbor Freight Made In Taiwan tools and give an identical set of Mac tools, or Snap-On to a backyard weekend warrior. the Professional will most likely "outwrench" him everytime... It is not the tools but the skill/experience and knowledge of the mechanic that make a big difference. However there are many talented mechanics who have a passion for wrenching but choose to persue more profitable endeavours. Therefor a talented person may not necessarily need or desire an expensive wrench for the fact that he can do everything with the cheap wrench just as he could with the other and will not put nearly as much wear and tear on it making no justification to pay the difference. Often times this allows for the purchase of other things that he will eventually use his cheap tools to fix. (Wise purchase if you ask me) Eventually the cheap tools will wear and or break with no replacement warranty and most likely sooner than the name brand. But they still turn the bolt the same direction your hand directs them and accomplish the exact same end result. But the end job is not of lesser quality or accomplishment simply because one has expensive tools and one does not.









Hopefully you were able to comprehend that? If so, please read on.

I can and will fish right next to you and accomplish everything you do with a baitcaster while using my Walmart spinning combo (I do have nicer rigs, but will default for the sake of argument)... 

Another guy on here gave me hell for a similar statement a year or so ago when we were discussing the best Musky rig. He invited me out on his boat in an attempt to educate me why my Walmart Tiger Spinning Combo was a horrible idea to fish musky with. To date we are friends, and fish together often, but I am sad to report that my Wallyworld rig has been the only rig to pull musky into his boat while I was on it.






lordofthepunks said:


> I just want to finish by saying... when it comes to this, just do what is comfortable to you... nobody cares.... its when phrases like "we are right and everyone else is wrong" hallelujua hook sets" "bass catching hand off" are used, people get offended... nobody likes being told they are doing something wrong especially by someone who likely has absolutely no credentials to tell you so...


This we agree on. Hints the reason I refuse to use any baitcaster. It's just foreign to me and I have absolutely no desire to convert.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I think you both have made valid points but alot of fishing comes down to basic luck for the novice. If I had the choice i would rather have vast knowledge and lots of experience then to fish with good equipment. In my case I have worked hard to obtain both. I have a lefty curado and calcutta but still cant get past the lumbering and awkwardness of setting the hook on my non-dominate arm. Lord help me if I ever stick a giant using the lefty reels. What I ultimately would like to do is be able to cast with both arms. That would take alot of practive but I believe it would help with accuracy and productivity more then anything. 


JLAMI I will take that challenge if no one else will. Your only back for a few weeks and already bustin chops.


----------



## robertj298

LOL...What a silly argument. Who really gives a rats a$$ which hand you reel with. As far as switching hands being inefficient, when I cast my left hand naturally comes to my reel at the end of the cast, not after the lure hits the water but as my casting hand follows through with the cast the reel naturally falls into my left hand just the same as your left hand has to come up to find the reel handle if your reel with your left hand . As far as equipment goes, I'm sure a master mechanic can outwrench a novice using harbour freight crap but tell me, how many master mechanics use harbour freight crap? lol


----------



## jlami

You are absolutely correct it is a silly silly argument! 



NewbreedFishing said:


> I think you both have made valid points but alot of fishing comes down to basic luck for the novice. If I had the choice i would rather have vast knowledge and lots of experience then to fish with good equipment. In my case I have worked hard to obtain both. I have a lefty curado and calcutta but still cant get past the lumbering and awkwardness of setting the hook on my non-dominate arm. Lord help me if I ever stick a giant using the lefty reels. What I ultimately would like to do is be able to cast with both arms. That would take alot of practive but I believe it would help with accuracy and productivity more then anything.
> 
> 
> JLAMI I will take that challenge if no one else will. Your only back for a few weeks and already bustin chops.


I'll cooperate.with the challenge acceptance, but more for thee new face, future friend aspect than to prove the point. Although the point will be proven. As far as busting chops, I have to force myself to digress... 

LOP had always been a good dude and his strong opinions are what our debates soo much fun. My relationship with BBM is brand new and he too seems like a great guy that I will both side with and debate in the future. Even though it is all in good fun and everyone is light hearted and laughing I respect the tos and comply with a smile on my face. After all they are in place for a reason.


Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stak45dx1

wow, this really escalated since I posted last in this thread... I was just happy to see I wasn't the only weirdo on here that doesn't switch hands and uses lefty reels. a few weeks ago I fished an evening tournament with a friend and only took a couple rods, which I regretted because I didn't have my crankbait rod, so I picked up my friend's rod, he uses RH bait casters, it took me a few minutes but I got used to casting and switching pretty quickly, but i'm not going to start buying RH reels any time soon and still prefer my lefties because that's what i'm used to. I catch plenty of fish the way I do it, so why change? and judging by what I've seen from people like Bassbme on this site, he does pretty well too, probably better than me, so who am I to tell him his way is wrong? bottom line... catch fish the way you know how and don't concern yourself with how someone else does it. tight lines all!


----------



## jason_0545

idk man. i do the switch also. but 2 be fair i do it with spin rods also. idk when but started that way and have tried 2 switch my spin rods over but feels so awkward. i guess its not much of a deal 2 me. but i have promised myself when i learn 2 flip/pitch im learning to do it without the switch. not 2 mention imo flipping/pitching is the only time it matters. I ABSOLUTELY GUARANTEE THAT BAITCASTER OR SPINNING ROD I WILL HAVE SWITCHED BEFORE MY LURE HITS THE WATER


----------



## gobrowntruck21

I'm a lefty and use both styles, no switching. Flip/pitch with RH retrieves, long casts with my LH retrieve setups. No switching, no worries. Do it enough and it doesn't matter which hand you reel with.


----------



## Bassbme

jlami said:


> Some things are stated for nothing more than humor. Thank you for extending the laugh by displaying an inability to decipher the difference. Not to mention most people on here are novice fisherman at best...


You write this a few posts after you accuse me of thumping my chest for listing my gear in a post that was clearly meant to be humorous. As you said. Thank you for extending the laugh by displaying your inability to decipher the difference. You clearly don't get it. Of course I wouldn't expect anyone that can't properly spell the words "rediculous" or "confidance" to understand anything. If you want to say I am thumping my chest because I know how to spell. You're right...... I am. I also thumped my chest one other time in this thread. And that's when I made the reference that I could beat Mr A in a casting contest. I am quite confident that I would. 

If you want to talk about anyone thumping their chest maybe you should look in the mirror, Mr I can out fish anyone with my Wally World Gear. 

I got into this thread posting how right handed people using right hand retrieve reels do things because the OP was wondering how and why we do it. This thread started out as a thinly veiled bashing, and was then escalated by the words and phrases LOTP mentioned in one of his more recent posts. It wasn't escalated by me. You are right about one thing in one of your posts, and that is to never engage in an argument with an unarmed man. And that is exactly what I did. I was clearly trying to explain something to someone that didn't have a clue. That's why I deleted the post that you quoted me from in your initial post in this thread. There was really no point in continuing a debate with someone that clearly didn't get it, and its because they are more of a novice in the use of bait casting gear than I am. 

Also I mentioned Kevin Van Dam's name in the post I deleted, not because I know him, but because this thread had been a discussion about efficiency. If you ask pro bass fisherman who the most efficient angler on the tournament trail is, I would hazard a guess that 90% of them would mention KVD. KVD does it the same way I..... or any other right handed person using a right handed retrieve reel, do it. If that isn't a testimony to efficiency, I don't know what is.

And here I am again ...... engaging in a discussion with yet another person that isn't even a novice with bait casting gear. They've never used it. I am doing battle with an unarmed man. Boy don't I feel "rediculous"

In closing I'll just say what I have said from the very beginning. Too each their own.


----------



## jlami

Bassbme said:


> Of course I wouldn't expect anyone that can't properly spell the words "rediculous" or "confidance" to understand anything. If you want to say I am thumping my chest because I know how to spell.


It sound like you have spent the last 33 years fishing with backwards rods and reels instead of keeping up with the times. They came up with this new thing about a decade ago called swype text. It gives the user the ability to slide his fingers across a picture of a keyboard and the program will actually determine what the user is trying to type. The down side of such witchcraft is that it often results in grammatical or spelling errors... Now I know back in your day they would be ready to burn someone at the stake for even mentioning such a thing, but relax, it is common. Some times I just talk and the program will type my words too. I dont even have to switch hands! 




Bassbme said:


> If you want to talk about anyone thumping their chest maybe you should look in the mirror, Mr I can out fish anyone with my Wally World Gear.





jlami said:


> Thats why I use Walmart spinning combos and out fish the majority of you knuckleheads.


I believe this could be considered "reaching for straws", when someone attempts to twist verbage in order to better a formerly lost argument and completely reroute the original statement? Good try through.



Bassbme said:


> And here I am again ...... engaging in a discussion with yet another person that isn't even a novice with bait casting gear. They've never used it. I am doing battle with an unarmed man. Boy don't I feel "rediculous"


I'm glad you attempted to disprove my intelligence. I have been waiting for that. You sir are in fact an unarmed man in this particular battle of the wits. Every single one of you are doing it wrong. The following are facts and resources to support my statement. and just for the record I have used them you will soon understand why not continuing to do so was a wise decision for me. I don't do things wrong, even if I think its better. Just the kind of guy I am.

http://archive.org/stream/bookofblackbassc00hens 

http://archive.org/bookreader/images/slider.png

In case you are not competent enough to utilise a hyper link I will sum up the facts about what you refer to as a "baitcasting" reel... 

Most fishing reels are suspended from the bottom of the rod, since this position requires no wrist strength to overcome gravity while enabling the angler to cast and retrieve without changing hands. The baitcasting reel was originally referred to as a "Multiplying Reel". The reel's unusual mounting position on top of the rod is an accident of history. 

Baitcasting reels were originally designed to be cast when positioned on top of the rod, then rotated upside-down in order to operate the crank handle while playing a fish or retrieving line. This allowed for the operator to not only cast and retrieve with out switching hands. It also gave them constant contact and control of the bait. There was more to it than that though. The weight of the reel being under the rod allowed for a steadier retrieve. It also is more practical because the line then rest on the eyelets allowing for an equal work distribution through out your entire rod. However, in practice most anglers preferred to keep the reel on top of the rod for both cast and retrieve by simply transferring the rod to the left hand for the retrieve, then reverse-winding the crank handle. Because of this preference, mounting the crank handle on the right side of a bait casting reel (with standard clockwise crank handle rotation) has become customary, and models with left-hand retrieve have gained in popularity in recent years as a result of user familiarity with the spinning reel. 

So being that I have a little bit more knowledge than you have gained in your 3+ decades of expertise I will tell you that there is a reason I don't use them. They are goofy! No one really uses them right, and if you attempt to use them in the way they were originally intended to be used you are goofy too! Lol

As far as Mr. A and the casting competition, that is between the two of you... However I will say again that I will stand in the same boat, on the same bank or in the same flow as anyone with a baitcaster and do the exact same thing they are while using a Walmart spinning combo. The icing on the cake is that I will be doing it the right way and that is always better!


----------



## Bassbme

jlami........ I'll even help your contention that a reel mounted below the rod requires less wrist strength than one mounted on top of the rod. The guides on spinning rods are mounted on the soft side of the blank's spine. On casting rods they're mounted on the stiff side of the blank's spine. Being mounted on the stiff side of the blank's spline causes the rod to want to rotate towards the blanks softer side. That's why you see more and more custom built casting rods using a spiral guide placement to overcome the natural tendency of the rod blank to roll in the users hand. So you see ...... I really do understand the mechanics and physics of fishing rods and reels, while you have made it abundantly clear, that you don't. If you did, you wouldn't be posting such nonsense that you're spinning gear can do anything that bait casting gear can do. If you think for one second that spinning gear can retrieve a bait as easily and efficiently as bait casting gear, then you are sadly mistaken. 

Who knows though, since you said "I have a little bit more knowledge than you have gained in your 3+ decades" maybe you have some magical spinning gear that can overcome physics. But I highly doubt it. As far as your little diatribe concerning the line resting on all the guides of a spinning rod. Guess what? The line rests on all of the guides of a casting rod as well. So your contention, or your paraphrasing of what was contained within those links is flawed. The work loads are distributed the same on each type of rod.

As far as the history lesson you tried to give me. They used to use leather bearings in car engines. I guess you think we should still be using leather for those as well. What is really funny about you giving your opinion in this debate, is that you don't even use "goofy" bait casting gear. What a joke. And that is exactly what this thread has turned into ....... a joke. I'm only sorry that I foolishly got sucked into it. I am happy to say that I won't be any longer.


----------



## pppatrick

why would a person that self admittedly doesn't use casting gear have any right to chime in on the subject? 


i learned to fish with a zebco 33 classic handed down from ye ole papaw. weather or not any one will ever admit using such a contraption to wrangle these green and brown fishes they probably did too. that very reel is my daughters to learn on now. 

to my point. they didnA


----------



## pppatrick

err. gotta love phones...

33's are made 1 way. thats the way i learned and thats the path we continue to travel. 

this thread will go on and on like that lois and lamb chop song.


----------



## jlami

Bassbme said:


> jlami........ I'll even help your contention that a reel mounted below the rod requires less wrist strength than one mounted on top of the rod. The guides on spinning rods are mounted on the soft side of the blank's spine. On casting rods they're mounted on the stiff side of the blank's spine. Being mounted on the stiff side of the blank's spline causes the rod to want to rotate towards the blanks softer side. That's why you see more and more custom built casting rods using a spiral guide placement to overcome the natural tendency of the rod blank to roll in the users hand. So you see ...... I really do understand the mechanics and physics of fishing rods and reels, while you have made it abundantly clear, that you don't. If you did, you wouldn't be posting such nonsense that you're spinning gear can do anything that bait casting gear can do. If you think for one second that spinning gear can retrieve a bait as easily and efficiently as bait casting gear, then you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> Who knows though, since you said "I have a little bit more knowledge than you have gained in your 3+ decades" maybe you have some magical spinning gear that can overcome physics. But I highly doubt it. As far as your little diatribe concerning the line resting on all the guides of a spinning rod. Guess what? The line rests on all of the guides of a casting rod as well. So your contention, or your paraphrasing of what was contained within those links is flawed. The work loads are distributed the same on each type of rod.
> 
> As far as the history lesson you tried to give me. They used to use leather bearings in car engines. I guess you think we should still be using leather for those as well. What is really funny about you giving your opinion in this debate, is that you don't even use "goofy" bait casting gear. What a joke. And that is exactly what this thread has turned into ....... a joke. I'm only sorry that I foolishly got sucked into it. I am happy to say that I won't be any longer.



I win....you are still doing it wrong.

However you have not addressed the issues of your feeble attempt at misdirecting words, incorrect assumption of my lack of knowledge, and you surely haven't admitted that you are in fact doing it wrong. Not to mention that your previous post has absolutely no relevance to the topic of debate... However I am confidant your next post will contain nothing more than irrelevant gibberish, you seem to be the guy that has to have the last word. Which is fine, but that dont catch you fish.

Oh by the way I didn't say that the spinning combo is doing the same thing as the baitcaster. I said I can do the save things with my spinning combo that you can do with your baitcaster... Quit trying to switch it up to fit your empty agenda.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlami

pppatrick said:


> why would a person that self admittedly doesn't use casting gear have any right to chime in on the subject?


2 reasons,

1: entertainment

2: I know what I'm taking about. Doesn't matter if I use one or not. I still know what I'm taking about.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brettmansdorf

ODD...
When younger, one of the best tourney guys taught me that certain lures/baits are best with right hand retrieve, some with left hand retrieve. 
Most of it had to do with timing and ability to keep a lure in the water for the maximum time....

That was back in my bass'n days and was interested in tourneys... 

Then I worked in Canada with an Indian from the local reservation - who had his own (effective) methods based on historical casting techniques (for Musky)... COMPLETELY UNORTHODOX AND VERY AWKWARD... Nonetheless - very effective.

There has always (last 50 years) been right and left hand retrieves. 

In the end - there isn't a right or wrong way - its what works for you. 

It's like the argument of CenterPin (no resistance) versus spinning with a noodle rod. Truth is - you can put together a casting setup just as effective as a center pin - but if you look for a 13'6" to a 15' casting rod - you won't find it - you would be hard pressed in blanks those lengths that would support inverted bends, but it could be done.

Just because (and I'll pick on the bike parts guys who have done very well) Shimano says so, doesn't mean its correct, just right (just ask the marketing department).

If you are looking for the least amount of fatigue - the reverse of the norm (left hand retrieve) will serve you best, but in general - unless you are trying to maximize your lure time in the water in a tourney - pick what is comfortable to you...

Just like golf - when you stare down at the ball - the club needs to look good and right to you and feel good and right. Its not necessarily correct, just right.

B.


----------



## jason_0545

take a look at some of the hitters in baseball they dont all stand,swing the same and i have a hard time beleiving your going to tell someone like dustin pedroia(whose swing is far from textbook) that he is doing it wrong... no hes not the best ever by any means but ROY MVP and a lifetime 300 hitter he is


----------



## grub_man

bettmansdorff,

In regard to the casting rod used like a CP, I sent a rod to central MI this summer to be used in just that manner. The owner doesn't feel comfortable with CP reels, and wanted a casting reel instead.

In regard to the inverted bends, the rod doesn't care which side of the blank the guides are on, provided that there are enough to distribute the load. However there is some additional torsional stress on the rod when the guides are place on top. This torsional stress can be handled by using a spiral wrap, bringing the guides to the bottom of the rod.

Such rods are available, just not so much in the mass produced market, but a custom builder can concoct just about anything you can dream up.

Joe


----------



## Mr. A

grub_man said:


> bettmansdorff,
> 
> In regard to the casting rod used like a CP, I sent a rod to central MI this summer to be used in just that manner. The owner doesn't feel comfortable with CP reels, and wanted a casting reel instead.
> 
> In regard to the inverted bends, the rod doesn't care which side of the blank the guides are on, provided that there are enough to distribute the load. However there is some additional torsional stress on the rod when the guides are place on top. This torsional stress can be handled by using a spiral wrap, bringing the guides to the bottom of the rod.
> 
> Such rods are available, just not so much in the mass produced market, but a custom builder can concoct just about anything you can dream up.
> 
> Joe


Bubbagon actually has one of these casting rods. It's a nice rig too! Some feller named "Roberts" invented/came up with the idea literally about a hundred years ago. They are becoming more common as we fisherman want to research and learn instead of falling victim to the "hooplah" we get fed in infomercials and store isles.

Oddly enough, they basically allow you to use a baitcaster or casting reel but by the time the eyes are half way down the rod (in general) you have what amounts to a spinning rod. It all comes down to a more equal distribution of work for the rod and removes rod torque from the retrieval and fish fighting equation.

I believe these types of rods would be the best bet in most cases, but to many people don't want to learn the benefits and the rid manufacturers are doing just fine with traditional casting rod sales.

That's my 2c about them.....

Mr. A


----------



## lordofthepunks

wow.... missed a lot while at erie this weekend...

first off... I find it quite hilarious that someone who cant even use a baitcaster or better yet, wont use a baitcaster (likely because he cant cast one) is trying to tell those who do use one how to do so....


2ndly... a master mechanic wont use harbor freight junk... that's the point.. a novice may be able to buy the the best tools... but the expert WILL NOT use harbor freight... so if you are using harbor freight, you are showing everyone that you really aren't a true expert...

3rdly... spinning gear does not perform the same way as baitcasting gear... two different tools for many different jobs... now jlami may want to use a crescent wrench to twist off every nut and bolt in a Yamaha 250 SHO but a real mechanic has the proper tools....


now where do we go? use whats comfortable for you but understand that its at least debatable....


----------



## laynhardwood

I use both spinning and casting almost every time I'm bass fishing and I prefer left hand retrieve on all my reels it's just personal preference I don't understand how a left or right retrieve makes a difference in presentation it's how each individual uses it


----------



## grub_man

Mr. A,

Your conclusions are right on on the spiral wrap. I remember laughing off the builder when I came across a custom builder selling spiral wrapped rods at the IX center when I was in high school. And to think how much I could have learned had I stopped back then, I now regret it like you wouldn't believe.

The only thing I'm not sure about is that I don't think I've seen anything definitive on the true inventor of the spiral wrap, but know they've been used on surf rods for a hundred years or so.

Spiral Wrap Origination

Joe


----------



## Mr. A

Grub_man, I was writing by memory and cannot verify the accuracy of the source I learned that from. While my plethora of useless knowledge makes for a great time at parties, I don't have the good to very on this one; you very well could be right. You've, I now want to look it up and see what I can find.

Mr. A


----------



## pppatrick

jlami said:


> I know what I'm taking about. Doesn't matter if I use one or not. I still know what I'm taking about.



do i really need to say anything. 

that is like claiming to be an expert pilot but only ever hang-glided. really.. the OP made a post that is apparently gone now, where did it go? 

i would really like to know why a book written before graphite rods, monofilament line, and especially modern style casting reels were invented has any bearing on the subject of this thread. 

the ingredients of butter doesn't spreed it on my cornbread.


----------



## Mr. A

bassbeater said:


> Yall are flat ruthless, how can you cats fish together without someone takin a long swim?
> 
> My peoples better not ever come at me like that... We ain't homies no more. Truth.


Bassbeater,

To be honest, we fought like brothers. Read through this post and pay attention to myself and bassbeme going at it. Then look at my recent thread "hookset question." We are in agreement there. Just don't take it personal.

Heck, on of my fishing buddies and I laugh all the time because I jumped all over him in a thread a while ago. 

As the fishing season slows over the next few months it only gets more exciting around here!

Mr. A


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

lordofthepunks said:


> I never saw anyone bragging about his gear.... its not like bassbme is rocking daiwa steez and loomis nrx rods... saying you are using shimano reels, is just that... its not like they are superior reels... plenty of actual expensive reels to brag about..
> 
> 
> 2ndly... people who argue that they "can out fish most knuckleheads with Wal-Mart gear) cant.... I will use this analogy.... your gear represents your commitment... there may be fisherman out there that have the gear that don't know what to do with it... HOWEVER... there are VERY FEW people out there who have serious game that would use inferior equipment... in fact, I don't know a single one....
> 
> the analogy comes into play when talking about mechanics and tools.... most novices think craftsmen tools are as good as it gets.... you go into any real mechanics shop and they are using snap-on and mac tools.... craftsmen tools are cheap and true professionals don't use them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note, only because the question was posed.... I happen to be personal friends with a lot of elite series guys, a few who are megastars but im not going to drop names, I have in the past and its just lame... I don't know a single guy who uses left handed reels exclusively.... im sure there are a few but the percentages are small....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to finish by saying... when it comes to this, just do what is comfortable to you... nobody cares.... its when phrases like "we are right and everyone else is wrong" hallelujua hook sets" "bass catching hand off" are used, people get offended... nobody likes being told they are doing something wrong especially by someone who likely has absolutely no credentials to tell you so...



You know how many people from this forum alone are using those discounted Abu Vendetta rods from Walmart? Whys it gotta be junk if walmart sells it? Not that I'm a huge walmart fan or anything.

I've always used left handed retrieve and never had a use for a baitcaster. Never understood em. I decided to try one out last year which was RH retrieve(deal I couldn't refuse) and it felt so awkward. The handle felt super short. Also holding the rod with left and retrieving with my strong had imparted this terrible wobble in the rod. Wasn't as easy to keep it still watching for rod tip action or feeling for bites. Basically my precision was shot. I tried it a couple more times and decided it was left hand retrieve or nothing for me. I can use em for bottom bouncing but thats about it. I don't fish for bass intentionally so pitching and stuff is irrelevant for me. I do like the flippin switches for maintaining bottom contact while slow trolling.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

the moron that was stirring the pot is now banned for life. 
at ease gents....




pppatrick said:


> do i really need to say anything.
> 
> that is like claiming to be an expert pilot but only ever hang-glided. really.. the OP made a post that is apparently gone now, where did it go?
> 
> i would really like to know why a book written before graphite rods, monofilament line, and especially modern style casting reels were invented has any bearing on the subject of this thread.
> 
> the ingredients of butter doesn't spreed it on my cornbread.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I thought it'd be interesting to consult google on the issue. There's plenty of discussion regarding the issue or RH or LH retrieve reels. 

Jlami wasn't the only guy stirring the pot. A few here could have definitely handled this convo better.

My opinion: Anything over 30lbs, you WILL be cranking with your dominant hand. Lighter fish, more of a finesse technique should be employed and doesn't matter so much from a physical standpoint so its up to the individual. Making a switch mid cast seems like a prime opportunity to lose a fish that strikes as the lure hits the water or lose control over the spool(overrun) or drop the rig completely. I know plenty of people do it with great results, so ultimately it doesn't really matter unless you are talking BIG FISH.

other relevant online discussions concerning this matter:

http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=93810 (34 posts)

http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=406129 (53 posts)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/518213/left-hand-right-hand-retrieve-question (21 posts)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/550214/right-vs-left-hand-reel-retrieve (55 posts)

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/396118/right-handed-but-prefer-left-hand-retrieve (31 posts)


http://www.southeastflyfishingforum.com/forum/right-hand-retrieve-t22523.html? (48 posts)


----------



## streamstalker

I fish from a yak in smaller flows, and my incidence of tossing spinnerbaits has increased about 10 percent per year over the past 5 years to the point that it is 90 percent of what I do. That means peppering 5 or 6 casts from 20 feet or less as you pass a target on the move. The blade has to be moving as soon as it hits the water. 

I think I was pretty darn good at making the switch over, but I have been fishing more and more with a bunch of knuckleheads who do this exclusively, and I was forced to switch to LH models just to keep up. It's silly to take pride in the hand-switching skill when it makes so much more sense to just not have to do it. I had a few hiccups the first couple of trips, but it doesn't take much time to make it second nature.

Someone made mention of spiral-wrapped rods a few post back. I still have a 20-year-old Bud Earhardt Fishin' Stick that I use on occasion. It's a nice rod, but I don't feel any advantage to it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> I fish from a yak in smaller flows, and my incidence of tossing spinnerbaits has increased about 10 percent per year over the past 5 years to the point that it is 90 percent of what I do. That means peppering 5 or 6 casts from 20 feet or less as you pass a target on the move. The blade has to be moving as soon as it hits the water.
> 
> I think I was pretty darn good at making the switch over, but I have been fishing more and more with a bunch of knuckleheads who do this exclusively, and I was forced to switch to LH models just to keep up. It's silly to take pride in the hand-switching skill when it makes so much more sense to just not have to do it. I had a few hiccups the first couple of trips, but it doesn't take much time to make it second nature.
> 
> Someone made mention of spiral-wrapped rods a few post back. I still have a 20-year-old Bud Earhardt Fishin' Stick that I use on occasion. It's a nice rod, but I don't feel any advantage to it.


The spiral wraps talk was merely a diversion and would only come into play when heavily loading a rod. Like tuna maybe. If for some reason you wanted to keep the line properly lined up in the eyes. Otherwise its mostly irrelevant. Actually totally irrelevant because those guys don't even use spiral wrapped rods. Sounds good on paper though doesn't it!


----------



## Bad Bub

Wow! I'm glad I didn't jump in on this one... I've been doing it wrong my whole life evidently... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme

Bad Bub said:


> Wow! I'm glad I didn't jump in on this one... I've been doing it wrong my whole life evidently...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app



LOL You, me, and a bazillion other folks. LOL Now I'm not trying to stir the pot. I'm just having a little fun with the next part of this post......... but I noticed that the OP of this thread just posted a picture of his new reel freshly filled with braid. It's a very pretty reel....... except that the handle is on the wrong side. LOL


----------



## Talonman

Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro with *Left Hand Retrieve*...

CAUTION: Only for Efficiency Experts who were born right!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Talonman said:


> Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro with *Left Hand Retrieve*...
> 
> CAUTION: Only for Efficiency Experts who were born right!


/swoon 

Looks like a nice setup


----------



## Talonman

Thanks man!! I love it so far, but have yet to fish with it.


----------



## Bassbme

LOL An efficiency expert wouldn't have spooled the entire reel with braided line, when it would have been a much more efficient use of your line to fill half of the spool with a cheap mono filament, and the rest with that much more expensive braid. 

But understanding that kind of efficiency comes with experience. Kind of like understanding that whole switching hands thing does.


----------



## Talonman

Hahahaha


----------

